# pigeon in flock can't fly



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i didn't get to rescue it but i've noticed there is a bird that is part of a flock that can't fly. it hides under the dumpster for cover but can come out and run around quite well and frolic with the other birds. it hides when i or something else go near it. it tries to fly and actually gets about 5 feet in the air but then spins around and almost flips upside down and sometimes almost crashes into walls. doesn't appear to have a broken wing but maybe an illness? im sure i'll see it hiding again tomorrow.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

A broken rib or furcula (fused clavicle or collarbone) could cause a lot of pain and difficulty flying.

I't be a good idea to catch the bird if you can and seek treatment for it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hate to say it but it could also be PMV. Can you take a friend and work together as a team to get it while it's under the dumpster? Use a net or a blanket.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. bird needs to be caught and get the help it needs.

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

came upon the flock today, saw the bird under the dumpster. someone put a can of water under there. however i got the bird out and about and was running after it to corner it but this time it became airborne before i could snag it flew somewhat erratic, and it went up on the roof. i'll keep a lookout.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's kinda' why the net or blanket. Even the dark of night can be useful. Anyhow, you gotta' go at it with forethought and planning sometimes. This is one of those times.

Pidgey


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Take a friend with you*

and drop some seed when it is looking, close to the trash bin. Bring a light weight towel or small sheet and throw it over the pigeon when it comes out to eat. 

It needs to be caught and checked out for illness. The sooner the better..

Andi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Also, I'm thinking if the bird can't fly and is using the dumpster for shelter during the day, perhaps he is also spending the night there as well....it might be a good idea to go back after dusk and check and see if he's there, under the dumpster...worth a try, if it's not out of your way.

Linda


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

the bird is flying fine now and i've seen it eating, etc. flies up to the roof with ease now and isn't easy to catch anymore. yay!


----------

